# Profile Cover Photo Activated



## Gizmo (24/2/14)

Customize your Profile page like facebook with our Profile Cover Photo:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?members/gizmo.1/

Enjoy guys


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/14)

Love your icecream eating cutie!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (24/2/14)

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (24/2/14)

Nice addition @Gizmo 
I seldom visit the profile pages though


----------



## Zegee (24/2/14)

just updated mine awesome stuff gizmo


----------



## TylerD (24/2/14)

Cool, me too!


----------



## Gizmo (24/2/14)

Its a tad gimmicky, just thought it would be a cool addon.


----------



## Zegee (24/2/14)

It's a pity limited in terms of mobile viewing via tapatalk

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/2/14)

just done mine , cool ...


----------

